# Fluffy Snowy



## K9Kirk (Feb 11, 2022)

A shot of a snowy egret that I captured fluffing it's feathers today.


----------



## MitchP (Feb 12, 2022)

Nice capture! I like his perch!


----------



## Jeff15 (Feb 12, 2022)

Very good details in this shot.....


----------



## K9Kirk (Feb 12, 2022)

MitchP said:


> Nice capture! I like his perch!


Thank you, Mitch.



Jeff15 said:


> Very good details in this shot.....


Thank you, Jeff.


----------



## jeffashman (Feb 12, 2022)

That's a fantastic shot! Great control on the whites! That GE Toaster is doing wonders for you!


----------



## PJM (Feb 12, 2022)

You threw me with the title.  I, of course, was thinking of the snowy owl and couldn't figure how you had one down there.

Anyway back to the photo...

Terrific image!  I like everything about it, the details, the colors, the blurred background....  That would be framed and hanging on my wall.


----------



## K9Kirk (Feb 12, 2022)

jeffashman said:


> That's a fantastic shot! Great control on the whites! That GE Toaster is doing wonders for you!


Thanks a lot, Jeff. Man, I tell ya. I don't know which I like better ... the pictures or the toast. It's just an amazing piece of technology. 😄



PJM said:


> You threw me with the title.  I, of course, was thinking of the snowy owl and couldn't figure how you had one down there.
> 
> Anyway back to the photo...
> 
> Terrific image!  I like everything about it, the details, the colors, the blurred background....  That would be framed and hanging on my wall.


Thank you very much, Pete. I like how the bird turned out but I'm not crazy about the bg, it's blurred alright but I don't like the dark blotches. Take care.


----------



## slat (Feb 13, 2022)

Very nice shot.


----------

